# Friday ABC Nightline Airing Puppy Mill Investigation



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

One of the members of Northcentral Maltese Rescue posted this information:

Well friends, once again, the cat is out of the bag - or should we say the dog out of the hutch! This Friday night, March 27, ABC's Nightline will be investigating puppy mills!

ABC Correspondent Sharyn Alfonsi and investigators from Nightline travel the byways and back roads of Lancaster County, Pennsylvania - visiting numerous puppy mills and filming Main Line Animal Rescue's volunteers as they rescue breeding dogs and puppies from Lancaster County's notorious Amish commercial breeding facilities. 

This promises to be a very special program. If you are involved in rescue, advocate on behalf of the millions of puppy mill dogs interned in our nation's commercial dog breeding facilities, or if you just simply love animals, you will not want to miss this.

Sharyn Alfonsi interviewed, on camera, an Amish breeder while touring his facility - a first for network television. With approximately 500 dogs housed on his property, this commercial breeder speaks openly about an industry cloaked in secrecy and suspicion - the cruel factory farming of man's best friend. 

*PLEASE tell your friends, your family, your coworkers - ABC Nightline investigates puppy mills - this Friday at 11:35 pm (Eastern Standard Time). Please take the time to forward this to all the rescues, shelters, and legislators in your area.*

It has been almost one year since Oprah's puppy mill show aired. That program received the highest viewer response of any Oprah Show in years. Now we need to spread the word about this very special Nightline. Only by educating as many people as we can, will we be able to help these animals. And after you watch the program, please don't hesitate to contact ABC and Nightline to thank them for casting such a strong light on the plight of our nation's puppy mill dogs. 

Bill Smith
Main Line Animal Rescue

Friday's airing of Nightline's investigation of puppy mills is subject to breaking news. If for any reason it is not shown, it will air the beginning of next week. Please check listings for your time zone.


----------



## ggenchur (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 26 2009, 09:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751636


> One of the members of Northcentral Maltese Rescue posted this information:
> 
> Well friends, once again, the cat is out of the bag - or should we say the dog out of the hutch! This Friday night, March 27, ABC's Nightline will be investigating puppy mills!
> 
> ...


its a shame i live in pa. i though our gov. put the stop to this horrible puppy mills.he signed a bill . to protect the puppys to end this . i hope our gov. will be watching. here we go and getting anothere bad reputation. i hate it .


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am going to try my hardest to watch the whole thing.
I get so friggin emotional, but I am really going to try!
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 26 2009, 09:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751664


> I am going to try my hardest to watch the whole thing.
> I get so friggin emotional, but I am really going to try!
> Thanks for letting me know.[/B]


Me too Andrea. It's brutal to watch. I really hope that Oprah does another expose on puppy mills.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I will watch too, but it will haunt me forever. I just can't get the horrible images out of my head and it seriously depresses me. It makes me sick how these people are so inhumane.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I never watch Nightline, but I wil Friday - Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I live right here in Lancaster County and believe me, it disgusts me to no end about all of these Puppy Mills. However, it is not only the fault of the owners of the Puppy Mills, but also alot of responsibility lies on behalf of the individual towns that permit these to contine to operate. Three more were allowed to continue to function although they were not even licensed for a good many years. The law that was signed by the Governor does not go into full effect until October, 2009. In my opinion, they should all be shut down immediately!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up!!! I will set my dvr and spread the word!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know and I'll be sure and watch. 
I just forward the information to a lot of my friends.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Do you know if they are devoting their entire half-hour program to it?

I watch Nightline a lot, and these days (since Ted Koppel left) they usually have multiple stories with just a few minutes for each.

If it is short, I think I will watch it and then ask them to do a longer follow-up.

It is such beautiful country, it is a shame to hear what goes on in the puppy-mills there.


----------

